# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Aaron Weinstein; "Slumming on Park Avenue"

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - JazzMando fave, *Aaron Weinstein* breathes new life into this *Irving Berlin* classic, "*Slumming on Park Avenue*" with his signature effortless mandolin chord melody magic that will make your head spin. Notice, his fingers never leave his hands (although you'd swear they did). The New York multi-instrumenalist dances over the frets like Baryshnikov.
_Enjoy:_
*Video Link*: Aaron Weinstein; Slumming on Park Avenue 

_"Put on your slumming clothes and get your car
Let's go sightseeing where the high-toned people are
Come on, there's lots of fun in store for you
See how the other half lives on Park Avenue ."_

Read our 2011 interview with Aaron: 10 Questions for Aaron Weinstein
More stunningly executed videos: Aaron Weinstein YouTube channel


More news...

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Video minus link to YouTube below. What an exceptional arrangement!

----------


## J Walsh

That's awesome. Goodness, what a monster...thanks for sharing, Scott!

----------


## John Soper

NOT Bluegrass, that's what it is, an' it ain't no part o' nuttin' :Whistling:

----------


## Steve-o

Wow, I really enjoyed that arrangement.  I'm surprised there aren't more comments, although I just now saw it.  I'll have to check out more of Aaron's stuff.  He's very talented.  And thanks Scott for posting.  It's nice to hear a good jazz piece, and I certainly appreciate a diverse diet of music at the Cafe vs. all bluegrass all the time.

----------


## palosfv3

I think I remember this kid. I hear hes been hanging around with that Stiernberg guy on the northside. I hope he he doesn't pick up any bad habits from him.  :Wink: 


I have heard him play violin with Don Stiernberg's group. He is an outstanding young musician who can really play the Django Reinhart, Stephen Grappelli style of Jazz.

----------


## Larry S Sherman

I would happily buy a whole CD or DVD of this stuff...it's great!

Larry

----------


## justkaron

Fantastic!

----------


## Spherical Abberation

How does he do that chord melody magic!?

----------

